# Suggest me an Air Conditioner



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2011)

As the title says, suggest me the best one. My budget is 25-26K, could be increased a bit. This is needed for my room, which is 14x11 ft. I checked LG website and found 1T is enough for this room. I already considered Hitachi, Whirlpool AC's, but I need the best. and also should I go for Split or Window? There are other good brands like- Daikin, OGeneral etc...should I consider them? It should have a long life. My parents have a Hitachi Window AC in their room which is awkwardly loud, though it's 4½ years old. Please suggest me one, and* please don't mention any fully Indian manufactured brands like Voltas or else.
*
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

oGeneral is best for ur budget.. 1.5T would be gr8..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, can you please share a spec link for OG? Their site is kinda complicated ! and also is there any websites to check the current correct prices?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

O General AXZ18ANN/APN Price - Know O General AXZ18ANN/APN Features, Specs, Reviews

price for 1.5T is 22k


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2011)

That website doesn't show any BEE rating.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

yes i was searching for the same.. but couldn't find.. 
they haven't shown newhere.. 
but it is comparable to 3star i think..


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 26, 2011)

whatever you decide, take a look at mouthshut.com fiirst


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

Mouthshut doesn't show Price, do they?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

yes its only for reviews..


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

Lg ac's are really good performers. Temperatures here in cuttack in summer hover around 44c. Our Lg 1.5 ton split has been doing great for the past 2 years with exceptional cooling. Bought it @ 24k 2 years back

Whatever ac you buy, consider a 5 star rated ac. Saves you power in the long run resulting in lesser electricity bills.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Vicky, yea surely I'll go for a 5 star one


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 1, 2011)

I just got myself a Carrier Estrella 1.5T ac (3 star rating) not too long ago. The cooling is silent and effective, the maintenance is easy, it is 3-Star rated and the service is also good. I would definitely recommend Carrier.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2011)

No one considered Blue star?


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

Carrier are one of the best but expensive right?


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Carrier are one of the best but expensive right?


Not too expensive. I bought from a Croma store and its prices were at par with most of the other brands there.

Also, one brand I wouldn't recommend would be Samsung. I had it before the Carrier one and all it gave me was trouble.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2011)

Guys even I'm planning to buy an A/C still not sure to go with which one Window or Split and if so which brand? What are the features that I need to consider.
The only concern for me is that I may move couple of times so which one would be more convenient.
I heard that Hitachi is good. Also heard good about Carrier and Blue Star.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2011)

Guys any suggestions!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 7, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks Vicky, yea surely I'll go for a 5 star one



have you purchased any AC?



bhushanm said:


> I just got myself a Carrier Estrella 1.5T ac (3 star rating) not too long ago. The cooling is silent and effective, the maintenance is easy, it is 3-Star rated and the service is also good. I would definitely recommend Carrier.



from where you purchased this model?



ajayritik said:


> Guys even I'm planning to buy an A/C still not sure to go with which one Window or Split and if so which brand? What are the features that I need to consider.
> The only concern for me is that I may move couple of times so which one would be more convenient.
> I heard that Hitachi is good. Also heard good about Carrier and Blue Star.



yes hitachi and carrier both are good.. but belongs to diff. price range.
buy split AC if you dnt have any window in your room.. otherwise window AC wud be best choice for u..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> have you purchased any AC?



Nope, but fixed my mind, I am going for Hitachi ACE Follow Me/Cut Out, will buy on 15-16 this month.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 7, 2011)

i purchased hitachi too.. yesterday..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

Which one, and Price too...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2011)

Guys since currently I'm staying in rented house can't go for Window A/C. So planning to go for Split A/C. Checked out models for Hitachi and Daikin but they are quite expensive.
Not sure to go for which other models. Available within my budget are Voltas, Panasonic and LG.



ithehappy said:


> Nope, but fixed my mind, I am going for *Hitachi ACE Follow Me/Cut Out,* will buy on 15-16 this month.



Which model? I didnt get you when you say Follow Me/Cut Out?




pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i purchased hitachi too.. yesterday..



Which model? Price?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

@Ajay- Either Ace Follow Me or Ace Cut Out, that's the Model, and I'll buy the 1.2t one, course they are 5 star.
and I think you should increase your budget and get Hitachi/OGeneral/Daikin, frankly I don't believe in LG and Voltas, Panasonic maybe good, I've no idea. And you might also consider Whirlpool coz I've been told that they use Hitachi's compressor, but I can't confirm about an external source


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 9, 2011)

model was hitachi *418*ARD FOR 26K


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

Hitachi is a very good brand and cooling is exceptional as well. But its 5 star rated ac's are very expensive than some other brands. Lg and samsung offer good vfm. Some models also come with built in inverter.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> model was hitachi *418*ARD FOR 26K



Hitachi 418*E*RD, (not A), it's a Window one right?

@Vicky- Yes 5 star Hitachi's are expensive but that's worth the price, and I highly doubt about LG's compressor.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Well my lg's compressor is working fine without any hitches. Cooling is exceptional too.

The room size is 10x12.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2011)

@Vicky- That's good to hear. What's the Model?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 9, 2011)

just be careful of lg service...i had a horrible experience with it....had to fight tooth & nail to get the things done...even getting it serviced was a pain in the ass...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @Vicky- That's good to hear. What's the Model?



Its lg *LSA18S1RAS1* 1.5 ton split AC.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2011)

Blue Star also a good brand in AC's.Check this


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

for a powerful window ac
go for 
western house --> O general --> blue star --> Hitachi

my previous AC was O general(was being used for past 6 years )
current one is O general too


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Hitachi 418*E*RD, (not A), it's a Window one right?
> 
> @Vicky- Yes 5 star Hitachi's are expensive but that's worth the price, and I highly doubt about LG's compressor.



yes its window 4star.. 
IMO its better than any other lg,samsung or whteva... n yes 5star hitachi and lg costs same in market 28k..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2011)

Finally bought Hitachi Kaze 1.5 Ton Split A/C


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2011)

^ wow congrats..
whats the price?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Finally bought Hitachi Kaze 1.5 Ton Split A/C



Congrats, it's a 3 star one though, how do you like it? And mention appropriate price and purchase location also.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 11, 2011)

The main thing is you have check the compressor I think most of the companies share same compressor but I am not sure.In my personal experience with A.C which I used and also running in good condition in my home from last past 8 yr,I will arrange like this
Blue star(Split)>>Hitachi(Split)>>Samsung(window)>>LG (window).In blue star and Hitachi the difference is not big its like if give rating to blue star is  8.5 and to Hitachi 9.0, this because blue star is lit bit better  faster in cooling and Hitachi is very very silent in compare to all of them.And in Samsung and LG I don't like LG it's good but Samsung is better than that.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> *The main thing is you have check the compressor I think most of the companies share same compressor but I am not sure.*In my personal experience with A.C which I used and also running in good condition in my home from last past 8 yr,I will arrange like this
> Blue star(Split)>>Hitachi(Split)>>Samsung(window)>>LG (window).In blue star and Hitachi the difference is not big its like if give rating to blue star is  8.5 and to Hitachi 9.0, this because blue star is lit bit better  faster in cooling and Hitachi is very very silent in compare to all of them.And in Samsung and LG I don't like LG it's good but Samsung is better than that.



Absolutely. I have always doubted LG for their compressor, but one of our member Vicky is having good time with his LG.
Now I am getting a bit confused between Blue Star and Hitachi


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 11, 2011)

Actually me and one of mine friend  bought both Samsung and LG same A.C from same shop on same day.We have same experience with LG but that time Samsung was expensive in compare to LG because one of the reason was that time Samsung importing his compressor and the quality was good.But I don't have any idea of current market.May be people who purchase recently they know better about price.And blue star is very big company it does not mean Hitachi is small, but in big mall and place like which need big centralised A.C  system (I know about these two country USA and Dubai) you can find blue star.Blue star doing this from very long time.But Hitachi looks are good as compare to blue star.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 12, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Congrats, it's a 3 star one though, how do you like it? And mention appropriate price and purchase location also.



I had to chose between Hitachi Follow me 1.2 Ton 5 star and Kaze 3 Star. Spent quite some time deciding which one to go for. Since my bed room is little bit on the larger side I thought it makes sense to go for 1.5 Ton and also since I will be using it mostly in nights I thought 5 Star wouldnt make much difference.
The actual price is Rs 30,990. Bought if from Adishwar Electronics, Hyderabad


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 12, 2011)

good decision.one of my friends has purchased a Samsung 3 star AC. Pays close to 6K in elex bill/month!! Poor guy. 
He is in Delhi by the way


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I had to chose between *Hitachi Follow me 1.2* Ton 5 star and Kaze 3 Star. Spent quite some time deciding which one to go for. Since my bed room is little bit on the larger side I thought it makes sense to go for 1.5 Ton and also since I will be using it mostly in nights I thought 5 Star wouldnt make much difference.
> The actual price is Rs 30,990. Bought if from Adishwar Electronics, Hyderabad


Have you asked the Price of the Follow me 1.2T?
And when you gonna use it only in Nights then 3 star is okay enough 


gagan007 said:


> good decision.one of my friends has purchased a Samsung 3 star AC. Pays close to 6K in elex bill/month!! Poor guy.
> He is in Delhi by the way



Maybe he keeps it on for 12 hours


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah, his family uses it during day time, he needs it in the night 

now for another room he is getting a cooler rather than AC


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> yeah, his family uses it during day time, he needs it in the night
> 
> *now for another room he is getting a cooler rather than AC*



 Anyway it's Delhi, damn hot out there


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Have you asked the Price of the Follow me 1.2T?*
> And when you gonna use it only in Nights then 3 star is okay enough
> 
> 
> Maybe he keeps it on for 12 hours



Rs 30,330

Too be honest sometimes I don't like Air Conditioners esp when the temperature is set very low. However getting used to it  now.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Rs 30,330



Thanks for informing 

I asked two local dealers about the Prices of these AC's, and I am stunned !

1- Hitachi Summer QC Windows, 1.1 T, Price- *Rs.24,250*

Summer QC : Hitachi Home & Life Solutions (India) Ltd.

2- Hitachi ACE Follow Me Split, 1.2 T, Price-* Rs.33,000* and Rs.*34,000* 

ACE Follow Me: Hitachi Home & Life Solutions (India) Ltd.

Now those Prices are almost same stated in Hitachi's website, that's MRP, and AFAIK MOP is always 8-10% lower than MRP, but here ??? Oh well....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 15, 2011)

^^i'm using one hitachi AC which i mentioned last week..
it cant even cool ma small 10x12 room. temperature sensor is not working fine.. and when person from customer care came ..he told this problem is with many hitachi AC and still they have no solution.

room temp=27
temp on AC set = 23
still it cut-off.... 

cooling is good, sound is also very less but what is the use of that when your AC dont work upto the right temp.
m not at all satisfied with this product.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

Ooops!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 15, 2011)

really its very disappointing.. purchasing a AC for 27k and still suffering a prob it cant be tolerated. 2moro i'm goin with my dad to shopkeeper.. either replace this AC or if same problem occurs change the brand..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 15, 2011)

buy Samsung.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Rs 30,330
> 
> Too be honest sometimes I don't like Air Conditioners esp when the temperature is set very low. However getting used to it  now.



My apologies. Its Rs 33,500. I'm referring to Hitachi Ace Follow Me 1.2 T 5 Star.



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^i'm using one hitachi AC which i mentioned last week..
> it cant even cool ma small 10x12 room. temperature sensor is not working fine.. and when person from customer care came ..he told this problem is with many hitachi AC and still they have no solution.
> 
> room temp=27
> ...





pulkitpopli2004 said:


> really its very disappointing.. purchasing a AC for 27k and still suffering a prob it cant be tolerated. 2moro i'm goin with my dad to shopkeeper.. either replace this AC or if same problem occurs change the brand..



That was such a sick response from the Hitachi Customer Care. Too be honest he is more of a technician who is employed by Hitachi for installation and repairs so he need not be loyal to Hitachi as such. 

Too be really honest even I delayed buying an A/C coz I was unable to decide to go for which brand I read conflicting reviews on Hitachi so I had to wait. But finally went for Hitachi as one of my friends suggested.

Since this is the first time I'm using A/C I may not be able to tell much whether my A/C is working as expected. Though we were not happy with the performance initially but now we are ok.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jeez...I was gonna place my order today of Hitachi Summer QC 5 star Windows, but after reading the comments above I am confused !


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 16, 2011)

buddy wait for few days.. i have complained again i jst said that your service guy has done nothing except a "jugaad".. now lets see wht they will do..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2011)

Too be honest the primary reason for buying A/C is to ensure that the room temperature is reduced to a temperature which is cooler. So I'm very much happy with Hitachi. No Complaints.

I had problems with A/C in general and not Hitachi as such.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> buddy wait for few days.. i have complained again i jst said that your service guy has done nothing except a "jugaad".. now lets see wht they will do..


Well gotta say CC sucks of Hitachi.


ajayritik said:


> Too be honest the primary reason for buying A/C is to ensure that the room temperature is reduced to a temperature which is cooler. So I'm very much happy with Hitachi. No Complaints.
> 
> I had problems with A/C in *general* and not Hitachi as such.



You mean O'General or other general brands?

Anyway, I now have 3-4 days to order mine, after reading Pulkitpopli's comment about Hitachi I was thinking of Blue Star, but that poor brand doesn't even have any 5 star rated Window AC , so Hitachi seems the only option left !


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

^^ Try lg mate. They are very good.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 16, 2011)

buddy just informed you what happened with me... i still feel O'general is best but they are not rated above 3star.. 

and i personally feel that these rating dont matter much... 
more cooling -low star- compressor run for less time - low bills
less cooling - high star - compressor run for more ttime - same bill amount as above


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Try lg mate. They are very good.


Thanks Vicky but I don't think I can go for LG, coz I have heard really bad feedback from my relatives, friends..frankly you are the only person I know whose LG truly stands for Life's Good, and I hope it continues that way. Please don't mind.


pulkitpopli2004 said:


> buddy just informed you what happened with me... i still feel O'general is best but they are not rated above 3star..
> 
> and i personally feel that these rating dont matter much...
> more cooling -low star- compressor run for less time - low bills
> less cooling - high star - compressor run for more ttime - same bill amount as above



Hmm..that may be correct, but I think I have to go for 5 Star as it will give me some peace of mind and course if high bill appears then I could least tell my parents, 'look this is a 5 Star one, what could I do?' 

Anyway I am gonna order the Hitachi Summer QC 1.1 T, knowing I might have to face some problem OR not. Lets see how my luck goes with Hitachi


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah go with that.. your model is different too.. hope you wont have such prob..
best of luck..


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 18, 2011)

u can go for Carrier AC..I have it for 2 yrs..no probs till now (t'wood)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

^Thanks.

Anyway I've ordered the Hitachi Summer QC 1.1 TR as I said, Rs.24,250 including all. Unit will be arriving by tomorrow but can't be using it as poor CESC taking ages to change some Metre cable !


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *You mean O'General or other general brands?*


I meant in general brands not the O'General brand.
Next time onwards need to be careful with words.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 30, 2011)

Have a query, when I keep the AC at Standby OFF how much current does it drain? I mean at night I got to sleep at 2 am, I turn it on, put a Off timer at 3-30 am, so it turns off at 3-30 am but lazy me don't get up to turn the MCB off, so the AC stays at Standby, though popping Off sign at it's status bar. So my query is, does it consume power when the unit is Off/Standby? (Oh, the Model is Hitachi RAV513ERD)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

^^ Every device consume some power in Stand By mode.. 

Generally AC consume 5W to 50W max.. dont know about the your 5 start hitachi model...
these rating are of Daikin AC..


----------



## dreatica (May 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Anyway it's Delhi, damn hot out there



You don't have to laugh on your friends bill. I too live in Delhi, using 5star ac and gets around 4-5k every month. Delhi is too hot in summers. Like your friend, its opposite I need in daytime, and my family needs in night


----------



## mohityadavx (May 2, 2011)

anyone heard of* GE * air conditioner are they any good


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2011)

GE? It's General Electric, one of the Best one out there, don't know if they make AC or not, but if they do then it has to be a reliable one and one of the best one too


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Whatever ac you buy, consider a 5 star rated ac. Saves you power in the long run resulting in lesser electricity bills.



Depends on the daily usage. If the usage is just 2hrs a day or only during weekends, a 3 star rated AC is more than enough


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2011)

pulsar_swift said:


> Depends on the daily usage. If the usage is just 2hrs a day or only during weekends, a 3 star rated AC is more than enough


Well I don't think someone should buy an AC if his/her usage is only 2 hours or only during weekends. So a 5 star rated AC should be a necessity rather than consideration.
I tested the current consumption by reading my metre units after the AC  was running for one hour, and it was two units added, tried with medium and highest energy consumption, but it didn't matter, in both case it was just two units.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 3, 2011)

^^i think they are nt dat accurate to show a 1 hr consumption change..


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well I don't think someone should buy an AC if his/her usage is only 2 hours or only during weekends. So a 5 star rated AC should be a necessity rather than consideration.
> I tested the current consumption by reading my metre units after the AC  was running for one hour, and it was two units added, tried with medium and highest energy consumption, but it didn't matter, in both case it was just two units.



Bro, Consider an  IT pro, 10AM - 7PM at office, switch on AC to cool my room and by the time its 930PM the outside temp becomes cool and we dont need AC. Weekend we don't have office, so use AC when at home. Very practical situation.

Also here is the savings calculation put up on VOLTAS website for a five star rated AC.

    These savings are based on 8Hrs of AC running for 365 Days.
    The Compressor run hour is considered as 70% of the total hours which effectively means the AC runs for 5Hrs 36Minutes per Day
    Based on Electricity cost of Rs. 5/- per Unit


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^i think they are nt dat accurate to show a 1 hr consumption change..


OK, so for how long should I run to get actual reading? I'd like to know how much power the AC is actually consuming, is there any way to see that?


pulsar_swift said:


> Also *here* is the savings calculation put up on VOLTAS website for a five star rated AC.



Where?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> OK, so for how long should I run to get actual reading? I'd like to know how much power the AC is actually consuming, is there any way to see that?
> 
> 
> Where?



here you go. PFA


----------



## ithehappy (May 4, 2011)

Hmm...mine is 3.38 EER.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> OK, so for how long should I run to get actual reading? I'd like to know how much power the AC is actually consuming, is there any way to see that?
> 
> 
> Where?



you want to compare reading for AC at full load and AC at standby or minimum load?


----------



## ithehappy (May 4, 2011)

At Full Load.


----------

